# Dropdownmenü , die menüs näher zusammen



## raven2004 (26. November 2004)

Hi habe folgendes Prblem (anbei  der code) : Möchte gerne die einzelnen menüs näher zusammen haben  Kann mir einer helfen ?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus !





<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Friedensklang.de</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><HTML>
<HEAD> 
<TITLE> 
</TITLE> 
<STYLE> 
A:Hover { color:steelblue; text-decoration:none; text-transform: uppercase; font-weight:bold } 
A { color:royalblue; text-decoration:none; font-size: 10pt; font-family: Verdana, Arial } 
</STYLE>
<script language="Javascript"> 
ie4 = ((navigator.appName == "Microsoft Internet Explorer") && (parseInt(navigator.appVersion) >= 4 )) 
ns4 = ((navigator.appName == "Netscape") && (parseInt(navigator.appVersion) >= 4 )) 
if (ns4) { 
layerRef="document.layers"; 
styleRef=""; 
} else { 
layerRef="document.all"; 
styleRef=".style"; 
} 
function afficheCalque(calque) 
{ 
eval(layerRef + '["' + calque +'"]' + styleRef + '.visibility = "visible"'); 
} 
function cacheCalque(calque) 
{ 
eval(layerRef + '["' + calque +'"]' + styleRef + '.visibility = "hidden"'); 
} 
</script>
</HEAD>
<BODY bgColor=#0088CA text=#000000> 
<CENTER> 
<table width="500" height="38" border=0 align="center" cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<TR valign=top> 
<TD width="100" height="38"> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:silver; width:100" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')"> 
<CENTER>
<a href=# onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')">Bilder</a> 
</CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<DIV id=div1 onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')" style="position:relative; layer-background-color:silver; background-color:silver; width:220; border-width:thin; border-color:white; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')">Jugend</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')">Orchester</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div1')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')">Konzerte</a><br> 
</DIV> 
</TD> 
<TD width="100"> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:silver; width:100" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')"> 
<CENTER><a href=# onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')">News</a></CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<DIV id=div2 onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')" style="position:relative; layer-background-color:silver; background-color:silver; width:220; border-width:thin; border-color:white; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')">Im Verein</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')">Auf der Seite</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div2')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div2')">Bei den Terminen</a><br> 
</DIV> 
</TD> 

<TD width="100"> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:silver; width:100" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')" > 
<CENTER><a href=# onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">Info</a></CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<div id=div3 onMouseOver="afficheCalque('div3')" onMouseOut="cacheCalque('div3')" style="position:relative; layer-background-color:silver; background-color:silver; width:140; border-width:thin; border-color:white; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href="http://" onMouseOver="afficheCalque('div3')" onMouseOut="cacheCalque('div3')">Presse-Archiv</a><br>
<a href="http://" onMouseOver="afficheCalque('div3')" onMouseOut="cacheCalque('div3')">Unsere Konzerte</a> 
<a href="http://" onMouseOver="afficheCalque('div3')" onMouseOut="cacheCalque('div3')">Jubelfest 2003</a> 
</div></TD> 


<TD width="100"> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:silver; width:100" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')"> 
<CENTER><a href=# onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')">Kontakt</a></CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<DIV id=div4 onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div1')" style="position:relative; layer-background-color:silver; background-color:silver; width:220; border-width:thin; border-color:white; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')">Impressum</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')">Gästebuch</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')">Webmaster</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div4')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div4')">Links</a><br> 
</DIV> 
</TD> 

<TD width="100"> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:silver; width:100" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')"> 
<CENTER><a href=# onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')">Über uns</a></CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<DIV id=div5 onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')" style="position:relative; layer-background-color:silver; background-color:silver; width:220; border-width:thin; border-color:white; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')">Das sind wir</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')">Die Geschichte</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')">Das Orchester</a><br> 
<a href=http://" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div5')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div5')">Der Vorstand</a><br> 
</DIV> 
</TD> 





</TR> 
</TABLE> 
</CENTER> 
</BODY></HTML>


----------



## Quaese (27. November 2004)

Hi,

um die Menüs enger aneinander zu legen, musst Du die Menü-Divs (div1, div2, .., div5) absolut
positionieren.

Ausserdem funktioniert Dein Code von den aktuellen Browsern nur im IE. Eventuell noch im
Netscape der Version 4.x. Ich habe das Script zum Ein- und Ausblenden aktualisiert.

Ich habe alles in den Anhang gepackt ... kannst es Dir ja mal anschauen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## raven2004 (27. November 2004)

Danke dir , sieht super aus 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## baeckerjunge (28. November 2004)

Hallo, funktioniert bei mir auch im Firefox 1.0


----------

